# Choix iPad ?



## Viclanel (5 Janvier 2013)

bonjour et bonne année à tou(te)s

 Je voudrais me lancer dans l'acquisition d'un iPad mais j'aimerais avoir quelques réponses à mes interrogations:

Peux t'on travailler des documents avec word, powerpoint etc ?
Si oui, peux t'on transférer ses applis depuis son ordi ?
Peut-on imprimer des documents ?
L'iPad reconnaît il les bornes wifi public et siconnecte t'il automatiquement ?
Est-il indispensbable de prendre un abonnement opérateur ?
Enfin, quelle taille et mémoire choisir ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide
Cordialement


----------



## Larme (5 Janvier 2013)

Viclanel a dit:


> Peux t'on travailler des documents avec word, powerpoint etc ?


Oui, avec les applications adéquates.


Viclanel a dit:


> Si oui, peux t'on transférer ses applis depuis son ordi ?


Non. Les applications tournant sur iOS ne tournent pas sur Mac OS X ou Windows, et vice-versa.


Viclanel a dit:


> Peut-on imprimer des documents ?


Oui, y'a AirPrint, mais jamais testé.


Viclanel a dit:


> L'iPad reconnaît il les bornes wifi public et siconnecte t'il automatiquement ?


Oui. Automatique, ça dépend. Il va te demander si c'est une nouvelle, question de sécurité.


Viclanel a dit:


> Est-il indispensbable de prendre un abonnement opérateur ?


Uniquement si tu veux de la 3G. Mais ça dépend vraiment de ton utilisation.


Viclanel a dit:


> Enfin, quelle taille et mémoire choisir ?


Ça dépend de ton utilisation, de tout ce que tu vas y mettre : beaucoup de films, de musique, d'applications lourdes, etc.


----------



## Viclanel (5 Janvier 2013)

OK merci pour toutes ces réponses.
Donc si je veux taper un courier par exemple, il faudra que j'achète l'application qui va bien en plus.
Je veux y mettre photos et petite vidéo faite par moi (4/5 mn chaque).
Je pense que 16 Go ça fait déjà pas mal après les prix grimpent vite.
L'iPad mini me tente bien surtout pour le transporter mais est-ce assez grand pour un confort visuel ?
Excellente soirée


----------



## Dead head (5 Janvier 2013)

Pour le courrier électronique, l'iPad est pourvu du logiciel Mail.


----------



## MiWii (5 Janvier 2013)

Viclanel a dit:


> L'iPad mini me tente bien surtout pour le transporter mais est-ce assez grand pour un confort visuel ?
> Excellente soirée



Le mieux est d'aller tester en magasin pour bien se rendre compte. 


J'avais les grands iPad, je suis passée au mini, j'etais deroutée la premiere semaine parce que pas habitué. J'ai eu l'occasion pendant les fêtes de reprendre un iPad 2 en main, je l'ai trouvé lourd et encombrant, trop grand. Donc niveau confort visuel sur le mini, pas de souci pour moi. 


Apres, les gouts et les couleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Oui, y'a AirPrint, mais jamais testé.



Mais nécessite d'avoir une imprimante compatible. Sinon il existe des applications tierces mais c'est sans garantie du résultat.



Larme a dit:


> Uniquement si tu veux de la 3G. Mais ça dépend vraiment de ton utilisation.



Si on a un iPhone, on peut l'utiliser comme modem pour l'iPad via le partage de connexion. Et dans ce cas, pas besoin de 3G et abonnement supplémentaire pour l'iPad.

Après il faut aller voir sur le site de son FAI voir combien ça coûte.

Chez Orange par exemple, il y a des forfaits qui incluent le partage de connexion mais pour les autres il faut payer un supplément. 




Viclanel a dit:


> Je veux y mettre photos et petite vidéo faite par moi (4/5 mn chaque).
> Je pense que 16 Go ça fait déjà pas mal après les prix grimpent vite.



Si le stockage des photos et vidéos est temporaire, 16 Go peuvent suffir. En revanche, si c'est pour du stockage permanent, ça peut être juste.

Tout dépend de ce que tu mets d'autres sur cet iPad : musiques, applications,...



Viclanel a dit:


> L'iPad mini me tente bien surtout pour le transporter mais est-ce assez grand pour un confort visuel ?



La taille de l'écran est très correcte.

Le problème est que l'écran n'est pas Retina. Quand tu as goûté au Retina, l'absence de celui-ci sur l'iPad mini peut être rédhibitoire.


----------



## Viclanel (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions.
Le mini me tente pour une question d'encombrement.
Pour la 3G j'ai cela dans mon abonnement orange mais ce n'est pas un iPhone, cela devrait fonctionner quand même je pense et ce serait que pour des infos rapides sur le net de temps en temps.
J'habite dans une région où nous ne sommes pas bien desservis en bornes wifi public donc la 3G reste bien pratique et encore elle ne passe pas partout, eh oui, l'égalité des droits (pour un même tarif) n'est pas encore d'actualité !!!!
 Pour les photos, ce sera temporaire pour faire partager avec des amis ou famille.

L'idéal serait d'investir dans beaucoup de mémoire au début mais les tarifs sont encore assez cher et comme ces petits engins évoluent exponentiellement vaut mieux partir petit et changer avec un nouveau modèle si on devient accroc et peut-être que le prochain mini s'il se vend bien aura un écran rétina. !!!!

Excellent dimanche à vous et merci encore pour ces précisions fort claires.


----------

